# [Fri 7th Dec 2012] BrixtonBuzz party with Too Many Ts and David Goo FREE! (SW9 8LF)



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

It's the first birthday of Brixton listings site BrixtonBuzz, and to celebrate we've got an amazing bill with the incredible DAVID GOO playing a live set followed by Camberwell's finest hip-hop act, TOO MANY Ts. 

Keeping the party going all night will be a gang of lager-smoothed DJs spinning top notch ska, drum and bass, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music tunes from 9pm till 2.30am.

More info: www.urban75.org/offline/david-goo-too-many-ts-dec2012.html


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's Too Many T's in action.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's Too Many T's in action.




Nice track. I'm trying to work out which pub that is at the start of the video...


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

That was a top night! Here's a few pics:













http://www.urban75.org/blog/big-brixtonbuzz-party-night-with-too-many-ts-and-david-goo-brixton/


----------

